# Help interpreting day 3 blood results



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi ladies 

I'm looking for some help to interpret my day 3 blood results (the NHS have refused to treat me anymore since finding out my husband isn't British although I am, so they've just dumped all my results on me but won't let me meet with a doctor to discuss them as they've washed their hands of me). I can't get a private appointment for a couple of weeks and Dr Google has left me feeling pretty anxious. 

From what I can see, I think my AMH is low and my oestrodiol is high which suggests possible problems with my ovarian reserve. I've only just turned 31 a couple of weeks ago. 

Here are the results - any help would be much appreciated! 

AMH 11.8 pmol/L

FSH 9.0 IU/L

LH 7.3 

Oestradiol 130 pmol/L

Thank you!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I’m very sorry you are having problems accessing NHS treatment: have you appealed to your CCG or contacted your local MP to fight your case?

Regarding your results they look fine to me: my Drs have always been keen on fsh being under 10 and other than that they don’t ever seem too concerned about much else 

I would stay away from Dr Google when it comes to judging blood test results: it’s better to wait (although I know it’s hard) because the Dr will look at each result as part of the bigger picture rather than in isolation. They will also be able to explain it to you better.

Good luck for your appointment xxx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Cloudy that is encouraging, I was so upset when I saw that my AMH combined with my follicle count (which was 16) was counted as "low fertility" as we are dealing with severe male factor issues so I was hoping and praying that at least one of us would be "normal". At least my FSH is only slightly higher than they'd like (I think it ideally should be between 6 - . 

I am going to write to my MP as it just feels wrong. I was born in the UK and have lived most of my life here and both my parents dedicated their careers to the NHS as doctors and yet they are refusing to do any further investigations on me because they will only consider you as a couple and because my husband is Australian, (despite him paying his taxes and the NHS surcharge) we are not entitled to any fertility treatment for either of us. When I spoke to the relevant department about it they agreed it was unfair as basically if I chose to divorce my husband tomorrow and went through IVF with a British man instead it would all be paid for (and my CCG offers 3 cycles) but because he isn't a citizen neither of us get anything at all not even investigations. I would understand his side but we've paid for entirely privately anyway, and the vast majority of IVF treatment is done on the woman and I am British so for me to get nothing just doesn't seem fair! I guess the silver lining is now we know we have to go private it should speed everything up!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Some Drs don’t even measure AMH because it isn’t really an indication of fertility, more of an indication of how you respond to the drugs - and even then it’s not always right  

Good luck with your appeal, each CCG interprets the NICE guidance differently. I hope the MP can help you xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi missl

That is awful the way you are being treated , you should be entitled to your nhs allowance , 

In terms of FSH it fluctuates every month and like cloudy says if it's below 10 it's a good month to cycle 

Your AMH is good too , but maybe for your age it could be lower than expected but you would still yield good egg numbers with that on the right protocol .

Some of the top clinics like argc don't actually use AMH they only look at FSH ...good luck xx


----------

